# Problem with b43 and WPA2

## mikb

I have a Broadcom 4312 (14e4:4315), using the b43 driver in 2.6.35.

Everything works fine with WPA-PSK (TKIP encryption), but it won't associate to networks using WPA2-PSK (CCMP or AES)

Advice or suggestions?

----------

## d2_racing

Yes, can you post your crypto section from your .config ?

Are you sure that you have enabled AES encryption option ?

----------

## d2_racing

Also, can you post your dmesg when you try to connect to your AP ?

----------

## chithanh

Also helpful may be wpa_supplicant -d output.

----------

## mikb

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Yes, can you post your crypto section from your .config ?
> 
> Are you sure that you have enabled AES encryption option ?

 

From /usr/src/linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r1/.config:

```

#

# Ciphers

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_X86_64=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64=m

```

I believe that means AES is set.

----------

## mikb

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Also, can you post your dmesg when you try to connect to your AP ?

 

dmesg:

```
[ 6435.082768] wlan0: authenticate with 00:1f:1f:35:7a:b9 (try 1)

[ 6435.084063] wlan0: authenticated

[ 6435.084338] wlan0: associate with 00:1f:1f:35:7a:b9 (try 1)

[ 6435.088358] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1f:1f:35:7a:b9 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=3)

[ 6435.088362] wlan0: associated

[ 6465.137206] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:1f:1f:35:7a:b9 by local choice (reason=3)

[ 6465.142230] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

```

/var/log/messages:

```
Aug 19 23:11:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223497.298896] [nm-device-wifi.c:1611] wireless_qual_to_percent(): QL2: level_percent is 100.  max_level 146, level 146.

Aug 19 23:11:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223497.298905] [nm-device-wifi.c:1621] wireless_qual_to_percent(): QL: Final quality percent is 44 (44).

Aug 19 23:11:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223497.299225] [wpa.c:443] wpa_parse_wpa_ie(): WPA IE: -------------------

Aug 19 23:11:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223497.299257] [wpa.c:444] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    proto        0x4

Aug 19 23:11:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223497.299266] [wpa.c:445] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    pw cipher    0x8

Aug 19 23:11:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223497.299274] [wpa.c:446] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    gr cipher    0x8

Aug 19 23:11:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223497.299284] [wpa.c:447] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    key mgmt     0x2

Aug 19 23:11:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223497.299293] [wpa.c:448] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    capabilities 0x0

Aug 19 23:11:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223497.299302] [wpa.c:449] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    # pmkid      0x0

Aug 19 23:11:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223497.299311] [wpa.c:450] wpa_parse_wpa_ie(): 

Aug 19 23:11:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223497.299371] [nm-device-wifi.c:1551] wireless_qual_to_percent(): QL: qual 70/70/0x46, level -39/217/0xD9, noise 0/0/0x0, updated: 0x43  ** MAX: qual 70/70/0x46, level -110/146/0x92, noise 0/0/0x0, updated: 0x4B

Aug 19 23:11:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223497.299382] [nm-device-wifi.c:1611] wireless_qual_to_percent(): QL2: level_percent is 100.  max_level 146, level 146.

Aug 19 23:11:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223497.299392] [nm-device-wifi.c:1621] wireless_qual_to_percent(): QL: Final quality percent is 100 (100).

Aug 19 23:11:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223497.299578] [nm-device-wifi.c:1551] wireless_qual_to_percent(): QL: qual 26/26/0x1A, level -84/172/0xAC, noise 0/0/0x0, updated: 0x43  ** MAX: qual 70/70/0x46, level -110/146/0x92, noise 0/0/0x0, updated: 0x4B

Aug 19 23:11:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223497.299592] [nm-device-wifi.c:1611] wireless_qual_to_percent(): QL2: level_percent is 100.  max_level 146, level 146.

Aug 19 23:11:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223497.299600] [nm-device-wifi.c:1621] wireless_qual_to_percent(): QL: Final quality percent is 37 (37).

Aug 19 23:11:39 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'Home'

Aug 19 23:11:39 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

Aug 19 23:11:39 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Aug 19 23:11:39 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Aug 19 23:11:39 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Aug 19 23:11:39 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Aug 19 23:11:39 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Aug 19 23:11:39 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

Aug 19 23:11:39 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): access point 'Home' has security, but secrets are required.

Aug 19 23:11:39 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)

Aug 19 23:11:39 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Aug 19 23:11:39 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <warn> Failed to update connection secrets: 1 802-1x

Aug 19 23:11:39 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Aug 19 23:11:39 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Aug 19 23:11:39 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)

Aug 19 23:11:39 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Aug 19 23:11:39 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Aug 19 23:11:39 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Aug 19 23:11:39 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

Aug 19 23:11:39 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'Home' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.

Aug 19 23:11:39 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Config: added 'ssid' value 'ynefel'

Aug 19 23:11:39 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

Aug 19 23:11:39 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'

Aug 19 23:11:39 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Config: added 'psk' value '<omitted>'

Aug 19 23:11:39 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Aug 19 23:11:39 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

Aug 19 23:11:39 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223500.486640] [nm-netlink-monitor.c:117] link_msg_handler(): netlink link message: iface idx 3 flags 0x1003

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen kernel: [ 6435.082768] wlan0: authenticate with 00:1f:1f:35:7a:b9 (try 1)

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223500.496079] [nm-netlink-monitor.c:117] link_msg_handler(): netlink link message: iface idx 3 flags 0x1003

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223500.496153] [nm-netlink-monitor.c:117] link_msg_handler(): netlink link message: iface idx 3 flags 0x1003

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223500.496192] [nm-netlink-monitor.c:117] link_msg_handler(): netlink link message: iface idx 3 flags 0x1003

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223500.496226] [nm-netlink-monitor.c:117] link_msg_handler(): netlink link message: iface idx 3 flags 0x1003

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen kernel: [ 6435.084063] wlan0: authenticated

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen kernel: [ 6435.084338] wlan0: associate with 00:1f:1f:35:7a:b9 (try 1)

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen kernel: [ 6435.088358] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1f:1f:35:7a:b9 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=3)

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen kernel: [ 6435.088362] wlan0: associated

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223500.503084] [nm-netlink-monitor.c:117] link_msg_handler(): netlink link message: iface idx 3 flags 0x11003

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223500.503179] [nm-netlink-monitor.c:117] link_msg_handler(): netlink link message: iface idx 3 flags 0x11003

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223500.503214] [nm-netlink-monitor.c:117] link_msg_handler(): netlink link message: iface idx 3 flags 0x11003

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> 4-way handshake

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  4-way handshake -> group handshake

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223500.515194] [nm-netlink-monitor.c:117] link_msg_handler(): netlink link message: iface idx 3 flags 0x11043

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  group handshake -> completed

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to wireless network 'ynefel'.

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0)

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Beginning DHCPv4 transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223500.516324] [nm-dhcp-dhcpcd.c:143] real_ip4_start(): running: /sbin/dhcpcd -B -K -L -c /usr/libexec/nm-dhcp-client.action wlan0

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> dhcpcd started with pid 9760

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen dhcpcd[9760]: version 5.2.7 starting

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen dhcpcd[9760]: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> (wlan0): DHCPv4 state changed nbi -> preinit

Aug 19 23:11:40 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223500.534589] [nm-device.c:1373] dhcp_state_changed(): (wlan0): new DHCPv4 client state 7

Aug 19 23:11:42 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223502.1532] [wpa.c:443] wpa_parse_wpa_ie(): WPA IE: -------------------

Aug 19 23:11:42 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223502.1570] [wpa.c:444] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    proto        0x4

Aug 19 23:11:42 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223502.1580] [wpa.c:445] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    pw cipher    0x8

Aug 19 23:11:42 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223502.1590] [wpa.c:446] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    gr cipher    0x8

Aug 19 23:11:42 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223502.1598] [wpa.c:447] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    key mgmt     0x2

Aug 19 23:11:42 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223502.1606] [wpa.c:448] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    capabilities 0x0

Aug 19 23:11:42 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223502.1614] [wpa.c:449] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    # pmkid      0x0

Aug 19 23:11:42 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223502.1622] [wpa.c:450] wpa_parse_wpa_ie(): 

Aug 19 23:11:42 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223502.1709] [nm-device-wifi.c:1551] wireless_qual_to_percent(): QL: qual 31/31/0x1F, level -79/177/0xB1, noise 0/0/0x0, updated: 0x43  ** MAX: qual 70/70/0x46, level -110/146/0x92, noise 0/0/0x0, updated: 0x4B

Aug 19 23:11:42 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223502.1720] [nm-device-wifi.c:1611] wireless_qual_to_percent(): QL2: level_percent is 100.  max_level 146, level 146.

Aug 19 23:11:42 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223502.1730] [nm-device-wifi.c:1621] wireless_qual_to_percent(): QL: Final quality percent is 44 (44).

Aug 19 23:11:42 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223502.1980] [wpa.c:443] wpa_parse_wpa_ie(): WPA IE: -------------------

Aug 19 23:11:42 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223502.1993] [wpa.c:444] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    proto        0x4

Aug 19 23:11:42 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223502.2001] [wpa.c:445] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    pw cipher    0x8

Aug 19 23:11:42 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223502.2009] [wpa.c:446] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    gr cipher    0x8

Aug 19 23:11:42 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223502.2016] [wpa.c:447] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    key mgmt     0x2

Aug 19 23:11:42 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223502.2023] [wpa.c:448] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    capabilities 0x0

Aug 19 23:11:42 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223502.2031] [wpa.c:449] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    # pmkid      0x0

Aug 19 23:11:42 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223502.2038] [wpa.c:450] wpa_parse_wpa_ie(): 

Aug 19 23:11:42 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223502.2158] [nm-device-wifi.c:1551] wireless_qual_to_percent(): QL: qual 70/70/0x46, level -37/219/0xDB, noise 0/0/0x0, updated: 0x43  ** MAX: qual 70/70/0x46, level -110/146/0x92, noise 0/0/0x0, updated: 0x4B

Aug 19 23:11:42 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223502.2169] [nm-device-wifi.c:1611] wireless_qual_to_percent(): QL2: level_percent is 100.  max_level 146, level 146.

Aug 19 23:11:42 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223502.2179] [nm-device-wifi.c:1621] wireless_qual_to_percent(): QL: Final quality percent is 100 (100).

Aug 19 23:11:42 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223502.2388] [nm-device-wifi.c:1551] wireless_qual_to_percent(): QL: qual 26/26/0x1A, level -84/172/0xAC, noise 0/0/0x0, updated: 0x43  ** MAX: qual 70/70/0x46, level -110/146/0x92, noise 0/0/0x0, updated: 0x4B

Aug 19 23:11:42 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223502.2402] [nm-device-wifi.c:1611] wireless_qual_to_percent(): QL2: level_percent is 100.  max_level 146, level 146.

Aug 19 23:11:42 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223502.2410] [nm-device-wifi.c:1621] wireless_qual_to_percent(): QL: Final quality percent is 37 (37).

Aug 19 23:12:10 tristen dhcpcd[9760]: timed out

Aug 19 23:12:10 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> (wlan0): DHCPv4 client pid 9760 exited with status 1

Aug 19 23:12:10 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223530.538548] [nm-device.c:1373] dhcp_state_changed(): (wlan0): new DHCPv4 client state 7

Aug 19 23:12:10 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) scheduled...

Aug 19 23:12:10 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) started...

Aug 19 23:12:10 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 7 -> 9 (reason 5)

Aug 19 23:12:10 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <warn> Activation (wlan0) failed for access point (ynefel)

Aug 19 23:12:10 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Marking connection 'Home' invalid.

Aug 19 23:12:10 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <warn> Activation (wlan0) failed.

Aug 19 23:12:10 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) complete.

Aug 19 23:12:10 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223530.539376] [nm-device.c:3600] failed_to_disconnected(): (wlan0): running failed->disconnected transition

Aug 19 23:12:10 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)

Aug 19 23:12:10 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 0).

Aug 19 23:12:10 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223530.539955] [nm-system.c:223] sync_addresses(): (wlan0): syncing addresses (family 2)

Aug 19 23:12:10 tristen kernel: [ 6465.137206] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:1f:1f:35:7a:b9 by local choice (reason=3)

Aug 19 23:12:10 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223530.552676] [nm-netlink-monitor.c:117] link_msg_handler(): netlink link message: iface idx 3 flags 0x1003

Aug 19 23:12:10 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223530.554120] [nm-netlink-monitor.c:117] link_msg_handler(): netlink link message: iface idx 3 flags 0x1003

Aug 19 23:12:10 tristen kernel: [ 6465.142230] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Aug 19 23:12:10 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223530.556955] [nm-netlink-monitor.c:117] link_msg_handler(): netlink link message: iface idx 3 flags 0x1043

Aug 19 23:12:10 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223530.557049] [nm-netlink-monitor.c:117] link_msg_handler(): netlink link message: iface idx 3 flags 0x1043

Aug 19 23:12:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223557.295904] [nm-netlink-monitor.c:117] link_msg_handler(): netlink link message: iface idx 3 flags 0x1003

Aug 19 23:12:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223557.298394] [wpa.c:443] wpa_parse_wpa_ie(): WPA IE: -------------------

Aug 19 23:12:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223557.298438] [wpa.c:444] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    proto        0x4

Aug 19 23:12:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223557.298448] [wpa.c:445] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    pw cipher    0x8

Aug 19 23:12:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223557.298457] [wpa.c:446] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    gr cipher    0x8

Aug 19 23:12:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223557.298465] [wpa.c:447] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    key mgmt     0x2

Aug 19 23:12:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223557.298473] [wpa.c:448] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    capabilities 0x0

Aug 19 23:12:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223557.298482] [wpa.c:449] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    # pmkid      0x0

Aug 19 23:12:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223557.298489] [wpa.c:450] wpa_parse_wpa_ie(): 

Aug 19 23:12:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223557.298581] [nm-device-wifi.c:1551] wireless_qual_to_percent(): QL: qual 31/31/0x1F, level -79/177/0xB1, noise 0/0/0x0, updated: 0x43  ** MAX: qual 70/70/0x46, level -110/146/0x92, noise 0/0/0x0, updated: 0x4B

Aug 19 23:12:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223557.298591] [nm-device-wifi.c:1611] wireless_qual_to_percent(): QL2: level_percent is 100.  max_level 146, level 146.

Aug 19 23:12:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223557.298600] [nm-device-wifi.c:1621] wireless_qual_to_percent(): QL: Final quality percent is 44 (44).

Aug 19 23:12:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223557.298893] [wpa.c:443] wpa_parse_wpa_ie(): WPA IE: -------------------

Aug 19 23:12:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223557.298908] [wpa.c:444] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    proto        0x4

Aug 19 23:12:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223557.298916] [wpa.c:445] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    pw cipher    0x8

Aug 19 23:12:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223557.298924] [wpa.c:446] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    gr cipher    0x8

Aug 19 23:12:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223557.298932] [wpa.c:447] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    key mgmt     0x2

Aug 19 23:12:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223557.298939] [wpa.c:448] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    capabilities 0x0

Aug 19 23:12:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223557.298948] [wpa.c:449] wpa_parse_wpa_ie():    # pmkid      0x0

Aug 19 23:12:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223557.298956] [wpa.c:450] wpa_parse_wpa_ie(): 

Aug 19 23:12:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223557.299013] [nm-device-wifi.c:1551] wireless_qual_to_percent(): QL: qual 70/70/0x46, level -35/221/0xDD, noise 0/0/0x0, updated: 0x43  ** MAX: qual 70/70/0x46, level -110/146/0x92, noise 0/0/0x0, updated: 0x4B

Aug 19 23:12:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223557.299024] [nm-device-wifi.c:1611] wireless_qual_to_percent(): QL2: level_percent is 100.  max_level 146, level 146.

Aug 19 23:12:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223557.299033] [nm-device-wifi.c:1621] wireless_qual_to_percent(): QL: Final quality percent is 100 (100).

Aug 19 23:12:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223557.299303] [nm-device-wifi.c:1551] wireless_qual_to_percent(): QL: qual 28/28/0x1C, level -82/174/0xAE, noise 0/0/0x0, updated: 0x43  ** MAX: qual 70/70/0x46, level -110/146/0x92, noise 0/0/0x0, updated: 0x4B

Aug 19 23:12:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223557.299315] [nm-device-wifi.c:1611] wireless_qual_to_percent(): QL2: level_percent is 100.  max_level 146, level 146.

Aug 19 23:12:37 tristen NetworkManager[8376]: <debug> [1282223557.299323] [nm-device-wifi.c:1621] wireless_qual_to_percent(): QL: Final quality percent is 40 (40).

```

----------

